# International Driving Licence in Switzerland



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Do I need an international driving licence to drive in Switzerland. Just been having a conversation and was told that I do because they are not in the EU. Tried to find out but can't find a website to say I do, but also can't find one that says I don't. Can anyone confirm either way for me please.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pfil32 said:


> Do I need an international driving licence to drive in Switzerland. Just been having a conversation and was told that I do because they are not in the EU. Tried to find out but can't find a website to say I do, but also can't find one that says I don't. Can anyone confirm either way for me please.
> 
> Thanks
> Phil


The UK Government say you can;
"Driving in Europe
You can use your Great Britain (GB) or Northern Ireland driving licence in all European Union (EU) or European Economic Area (EEA) countries, and Switzerland."
https://www.gov.uk/driving-abroad


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt reply RayC. I was panicking a bit because we leave tomorrow for Italy and planned to go through Switzerland. Perhaps I should have looked harder for the Website and I might have found the answer myself. 

Thanks again
Phil


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

pfil32 said:


> Do I need an international driving licence to drive in Switzerland. Just been having a conversation and was told that I do because they are not in the EU. Tried to find out but can't find a website to say I do, but also can't find one that says I don't. Can anyone confirm either way for me please.
> 
> Thanks
> Phil


You can drive on your UK license


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*international driving licence*

How can I get one?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Some major post office branches will do one there and then for you.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: international driving licence*



GEOMAR said:


> How can I get one?


why bother? you don't need one. :?


----------

